# Swapping 3.2 engine for 4.2 engine



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

I was able to come across a 2006 4.2 engine that is going for 2k. Should that engine be worth the time and money of my 3.2 and would it be a direct bolt on to my 3.2 tranny??


----------

